# Kedron Brook Floodway - Closure at Narrow Section



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Yakkers,

Be aware that there is now bridge constructions going on near the upstream section of Kedron Brook Floodway where it narrows and connects up with Schults Canal.

The new bridge for the Gateway Motorway extensions is being constructed.

This means you can no longer paddle through from Nudgee Beach to Schultzs Canal.

A couple of us when for a paddle on Sunday morning and came across the barge and signage regarding the closure. See attached pics. Closure is about 200 metres east of the narrow rocky area.

If this work is starting then it can't be long before the commencement of the second runway at the airport, which will cross over Jacksons Creek, which also will result in the closure of a section of that creek as well.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't be good for the fishing in there


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Dan,

Yeah not gonna be good for a long time. Same goes for Jacksons Creek once the parallel runway work starts, which is listed as January 2008.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Dan,

Yeah not gonna be good for a long time. Same goes for Jacksons Creek once the parallel runway work starts, which is listed as January 2008.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Can I ask a stupid question, why won't the fishing be good there? I would have thought that directly at the work site, it's obviously going to be disturbed but in the areas that are now restricted access, won't the fishing improve due to there being less people in the area?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

HiRAEdd said:


> Can I ask a stupid question,


Ok, off you go! :lol: :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

JD said:


> HiRAEdd said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask a stupid question,
> ...


Stupid Question: Honey, why do you need another pair of shoes? *grin*


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Gavin,

Kedron Brook Floodway, as an example, will have piles supports for the bridge put in, which will disturb the seafloor and surrounding water. Also access by the construction crew to both sides of the new bridge construction will also see materials falling into the water (rock, rubble, dirt, dust etc.), which will see the tide moving these materials up and down the water-way which will also affect the water quality and fish habitats.

The upsteam section of Kedron Brook (the southern side of the constructions) is also accessible by foot and boats from the gateway side of the construction.

I think we just need to accept that progress (development of new transport infrastructure) will happen, and at times is needed for a growing city. The down-side is the disturbance of the marine environment, which will come back in time once construction is finished and the area has time to settle down again. Though it will never be the same again - how can it, when you'll have fuel burning vehicles crossing the new bridge spewing out a concentration of fumes in an area that is not used to this type of poplution. New access via the bridge will also see more people heading there to fish (additional access). So we can expect to see more rubbish/litter around the site as more humans find out about the new landbased fishing spot.

As I said...the place will never be the same again!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Fair points Gigantor, thanks


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Then you have the issue of the second runway for the airport that will cover jackson creek, If they fill it there will be no coming back from that.
And as Gigantor has stated more people will access and as i witnessed at the ramp on sunday some brain dead clown had nothing better to do at the fish cleaning tables some time saturday night but catch catfish, hang them up with fishing line and slice them to pieces and leave them hanging there for the fun of it.


----------

